# 6 day scan showing only 3 Follicles - continue with IVF or try in another month



## breweryb (May 17, 2010)

Hi There, 

I've just turned 41 and had surgery 2 months ago two remove 2 dermoid cysts, been waiting for ever to get started finally started with IVF - the surgery w/ post surgery recover ate up 4 months.

I was due to fly out to reprofit next Wednesday for IVF but I had a six day scan today and I only had 3 Follicles which I though was a very bad result.

I thought I should not go ahead this month and wait till January and try some different drugs to see if I cold get a higher number of follicles.

But Reprofit  said that my ovarian reserve is very low and changing medication won't make a big difference. They said to stay on the drugs until Monday, havea second scan to see if I produced any eggs.

So it seems they are telling me that 3 is as good as its going to get - anybody been here before and know whats the best thing to do?

Any ideas, advice would be great!

many thanks


----------



## Daisychain1985 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi breweryb, just read your post sorry to hear you only got 3 follicles, I am also 41 and on my last go in sept had only one follicle I was in same position as you , did not know what to do but my clinic said the same wont get much better, as you got 3 follies 3x what I had, I had one folly and they collected one egg that was a perfect grade 1 egg, but unfortunately he did not stick, but I felt might be my only chance so went ahead, its up to you but with 3 I would def go ahead with tx. All the best with what you decide and fingers crossed it works  , remember it does only take 1 egg .


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi breweryb

I am 40, 41 in December and on my 2nd IVF with CARE in Manchester.

I am on lots of additonal drugs due to my first cycle not working. I haven't responded as well as I had hoped either
I am on day 12 of my drugs and have only 5 follicles had 6 follicles last time and my lining is only 6.4mm today which is 
less than it was last time around as well. 

My FSH was 12.7 prior to commening treatment which is just below the level of 14 so I can only hope that cause
of the additonal drugs my follicles will have good grade eggs in them    

Fingers crossed for us older ladies   . Having mt ec on Monday/Tuesday next week.

Debs


----------

